# Trevor Pinnock



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Trevor Pinnock!

Lately I've been getting so many Bach recordings from my library system with Mr. Pinnock on harpsichord. I love it! Any body else's thoughts on Pinnock? Favorite or suggested recordings? 
I can't get enough harpsichord in my life.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Melvin said:


> Trevor Pinnock!
> 
> Lately I've been getting so many Bach recordings from my library system with Mr. Pinnock on harpsichord. I love it! Any body else's thoughts on Pinnock? Favorite or suggested recordings?
> I can't get enough harpsichord in my life.
> ...


I've heard his Brandenburg's before, and they were fantastic!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Melvin said:


> Trevor Pinnock!
> 
> Lately I've been getting so many Bach recordings from my library system with Mr. Pinnock on harpsichord. I love it! Any body else's thoughts on Pinnock? Favorite or suggested recordings?
> I can't get enough harpsichord in my life.
> ...





Captainnumber36 said:


> I've heard his Brandenburg's before, and they were fantastic!


It's great to see another harpsichord fan on here!

Pinnock has some excellent recordings of Bach. You won't go wrong with him. I'm more familiar with his older recordings on the Archiv Production label than the newer ones. The aforementioned Brandenburgs are excellent. Also check out his Goldbergs and his 6 Partitas. There may be other great recordings, but these are the ones I know of. Rousset and Belder are another two whose Bach harpsichord recordings I like. Everyone has their pick for the WTC if you're interested in that.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

You mean these 1982 recordings?














Despite the many other options for period instrument recordings which we now have, I think these still hold up excellently today!
These are joyous and well conceived Brandenburgs. I believe Pinnock conducts from the harpsichord chair while playing. hmm... I've always wondered how that works...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2017)

Melvin said:


> Trevor Pinnock!
> 
> Lately I've been getting so many Bach recordings from my library system with Mr. Pinnock on harpsichord. I love it! Any body else's thoughts on Pinnock? Favorite or suggested recordings?
> I can't get enough harpsichord in my life.
> ...

















I hope you enjoy the few samples.:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Melvin said:


> Trevor Pinnock!
> 
> Lately I've been getting so many Bach recordings from my library system with Mr. Pinnock on harpsichord. I love it! Any body else's thoughts on Pinnock? Favorite or suggested recordings?
> I can't get enough harpsichord in my life.
> ...


I remember enjoying his recording of Bach's Toccatas, because of the way he moves the music forward, with a sense of natural development.

A couple of years ago he released a recording of music by miscellaneous composers called Journeys. It's perfectly listenable, and probably not a bad way for someone to get a taste of Bull, Byrd, Frescobaldi etc.

I'm less keen on either of his recordings of the Bach's partitas. His Handel (concertos) recoridng is OK, though I'm probably not a good judge because I haven't really thought about the music much.

And I think that Traverso is right to suggest that if you want to explore harpsichord then Leonhardt may be a more satisfying and stimulating guide than Pinnock (though clearly not in Handel )


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Melvin said:


> You mean these 1982 recordings?
> View attachment 95510
> View attachment 95511
> 
> ...


Yes, those are the ones. I think they have been re-released in a cheaper set if you're looking to buy the CDs. There's many fine HIP recordings of the Brandenburgs though so I'd recommend going onto YouTube and sampling them. You never know which ones you might like over the others.



Traverso said:


> I hope you enjoy the few samples.:tiphat:


Leonhardt is very good too, I certainly didn't mean to slight him by not mentioning his name.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I picked up his cycle of Mozart symphonies recently to go with the box set of him conducting pretty much all of Bach's orchestral music. I also have his Bach Partitas on Archiv. It's the only set of those I have on harpsichord. I used to have the Toccatas on cassette, but I got rid of my modest cassette library a while back. (The Toccatas were never my favorite Bach.)

So - yes, I like Pinnock


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Try his recent "70th birthday retrospective", titled _Journey_.

http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-journey.aspx


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I was lucky enough to see Pinnock with the English Concert perform all six Brandenburgs. That was one of the best concerts of any kind of music I have ever been to.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Pinnock is great, artistry and musicianship are guaranteed.
I do like a lot his Bach recordings with the English concert and the ones I've heard with him playing harpsichord.
"The harmonious Blacksmit" works well as a sample of Pinnock's artistry. One of my favorite harpsichord albums.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

For some reason, I never really listened to Pinnock. But some things of his like the partitas sound interesting, so I will try to get into that.

But I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Les Cyclopes recording. This may or may not be my favorite Rameau harpsichord album.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not only a fine leader of Baroque music, but one of the world's greatest harpsichordists too.

His two Bach Brandenburg Concerto sets are right at the head of the pack, as well as his incredible performances of the six Bach Keyboard Partitas on harpsichord.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for responding fellows! This just confirms the awesomeness of Pinnock. Yes I'm definitely going to check out Pinnock's Rameau and Scarlatti. And i'll certainly see what kind of Leonhardt recordings my library system has to offer.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Melvin said:


> Thanks for responding fellows! This just confirms the awesomeness of Pinnock. Yes I'm definitely going to check out Pinnock's Rameau and Scarlatti. And i'll certainly see what kind of Leonhardt recordings my library system has to offer.


I think for Leonhardt, listen to his last Forqueray disc. This one: 



 It's an apotheosis of his art. Probably also his late recordings on the Alpha label too.

Just as an excercise, I tried to list out harpsichordists who I've found to be consistently satisfying (meaning, I guess, I like 80%+ of their output), and a representative recording.

Gustav Leonhardt (Forqueray)
Blandine Rannou (Goldbergs)
Tertrand Cuillier (Pescodd time)
Bob van Asperen (out of print French suites: 



)
Skip Sempe (Louis Couperin suites & Pavane)
Andreas Staier (Pour passer...)
Celine Frisch (Rameau)
Wolfgang Gluxam (Froberger)
Pascal Dubreuil (English suites probably?)

Obviously, this is quite a short list, and I omitted people who I've consistently enjoyed but don't have many recordings (e.g. Baiano, Erdas, Bernolet, Vicens, Hasibeder). I also am missing the recordings which I feel are really great, but are produced by inconsistent harpsichordists (e.g. Verlet, Cristiano Holtz, Glen Wilson, Ton Koopman)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like Leonhardt's playing (a bit square, but so am I!) but his harpsichord could have a nicer tone to it. Listen to Kenneth Weiss, to hear what I mean.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I like Leonhardt's playing (a bit square, but so am I!) but his harpsichord could have a nicer tone to it. Listen to Kenneth Weiss, to hear what I mean.


Which harpsichord? He recorded on all kinds of harpsichords. I know that some of his earlier, pre-digital recordings have a somewhat dated sound to them, but they're still very charming and some of them (e.g. the famous Froberger recorded on the Ahaus Ruckers before a controversial restoration in the 1970's) are even quite amazing.

I actually didn't like the sound of Weiss' WTC, although I think it's a marvelous interpretation. His partitas are marvelous playing and recording wise.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I like Leonhardt's playing (a bit square, but so am I!) but his harpsichord could have a nicer tone to it. Listen to Kenneth Weiss, to hear what I mean.


You couldn't get more square that Pinnock's first CU1!

Still at least we all seem to agree that Weiss is a force to be reckoned with. I was at the concerts for the WTC.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

His recording of Messiah is my favourite - it's wonderful


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> You couldn't get more square that Pinnock's first CU1!


I think his second CU I on the same instrument comes close.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Melvin said:


> Thanks for responding fellows! This just confirms the awesomeness of Pinnock. Yes I'm definitely going to check out Pinnock's Rameau and Scarlatti. And i'll certainly see what kind of Leonhardt recordings my library system has to offer.


I've always been a great fan of Trevor Pinnock after seeing him at St John's Smith Square playing a whole programme of Rameau over 34 years ago. I have always found there is a great integrity about Pinnock's musicianship and his extensive research into what ever he performs, which always shines through his recordings and concerts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Which harpsichord? He recorded on all kinds of harpsichords. I know that some of his earlier, pre-digital recordings have a somewhat dated sound to them, but they're still very charming and some of them (e.g. the famous Froberger recorded on the Ahaus Ruckers before a controversial restoration in the 1970's) are even quite amazing.
> 
> I actually didn't like the sound of Weiss' WTC, although I think it's a marvelous interpretation. His partitas are marvelous playing and recording wise.


I have Leonhardt's WTC played on the Skowroneck, from Bremen, 1962.

I agree that the WTC Kenneth Weiss set is not well-recorded. Yes. His Six Keyboard Partitas have been well-recorded. What beautiful sounds his harpsichord makes!

Kenneth Weiss has also recorded a fine Scarlatti album, gorgeous sound too.

My problem with Kenneth Weiss is he is not consistant with repeats and even when they are included, he fails to ornament them, even a little.

Leonhardt? Well his playing is "old school". He omits most repeats in the Partitas. A complete turnoff for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> His recording of Messiah is my favourite - it's wonderful


I agree with you. His final Amen is absolutely overwhelming.

I hope you have his Brandenburgs too.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Some of my favorite Pinnock recordings are pictured below, they are superb!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

Pinnock re-recorded the Brandenburgs in 2007 with a group he called "European Brandenburg Ensemble". The newer sound is better than the old one. The performance is very close to the old one but I think the old one still has a slight edge. Nevertheless I listen to this one because it is newer.
View attachment 95586


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I've accumulated a handful of Pinnock recordings because if ever a record store is going to have HIP Baroque CDs, 99% of the time it's going to be either Pinnock or Gardiner. I would have previously given the edge to Gardiner, but Pinnock is really growing on me. He's a killer harpsichordist and leads his band from the keyboard, which I always respect. Moreover his Archiv discs always have great artwork. Whoever handled and marketed his recording career is brilliant, I'm sure he's sold so many CDs. 

I wanted to bump this thread to ask for other favorites from this keyboardist/conductor. Thoughts on his new WTC recording for DG? I would love to catch him in concert though he's getting up there in years and who knows with this pandemic stuff going on.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By coincidence I listened to a couple of his Bach partitas on Haensler, the second recording, a couple of months ago. It’s well recorded and the harpsichord, a Hemsch, is fine. The interpretation is “classical.” Let me say that again better. It’s PEAK classical - XXXtreme hardcore poised, calm, not in any way shape or form is there the slightest iota, the slightest whiff, of rhetoric or drama. Quite lively nonetheless and not rigid.

About 100 years ago I had and enjoyed some Haydn and Handel by him, but that was in a former life. I still have a CD called Journeys and it’s not bad, good sound. He recently released a recording dedicated to Louis Couperin, but it didn’t capture my imagination at all, maybe I should revisit it. 

I’ve seen him in concert a couple of times, both times doing Lully incidental music for Molière plays. He’s a hoot because he twists and writhes in a state of bliss as the music unfolds, all the time smiling radiantly. He has a reputation for having a fine baroque style garden which I’d like to see, now how am I going to make that happen? . . .


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> By coincidence I listened to a couple of his Bach partitas on Haensler, the second recording, a couple of months ago. It's well recorded and the harpsichord, a Hemsch, is fine. The interpretation is "classical." Let me say that again better. It's PEAK classical - XXXtreme hardcore poised, calm, not in any way shape or form is there the slightest iota, the slightest whiff, of rhetoric or drama. Quite lively nonetheless and not rigid.
> 
> About 100 years ago I had and enjoyed some Haydn and Handel by him, but that was in a former life. I still have a CD called Journeys and it's not bad, good sound. He recently released a recording dedicated to Louis Couperin, but it didn't capture my imagination at all, maybe I should revisit it.
> 
> I've seen him in concert a couple of times, both times doing Lully incidental music for Molière plays. He's a hoot because he twists and writhes in a state of bliss as the music unfolds, all the time smiling radiantly. He has a reputation for having a fine baroque style garden which I'd like to see, now how am I going to make that happen? . . .


I like your description of the Partitas. I'm in the market for a recording of the set on a harpsichord as I've got plenty on modern piano, but that sounds like it may or may not be up my alley. What's a recording that you'd say is the opposite of that?

I'd love to see that garden too. Maybe once he retires from performing he'll hold tours for money.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

His recordings of Haydn's Nelson Mass and Purcell's Dido and Aeneas have always been my favorite. I have his Haydn symphonies as well, and while I have individual recordings by other conductors that I prefer for some, his are still very good.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> His recordings of Haydn's Nelson Mass and Purcell's Dido and Aeneas have always been my favorite. I have his Haydn symphonies as well, and while I have individual recordings by other conductors that I prefer for some, his are still very good.


I'm listening to his Nelson Mass now. It is a very good, detail oriented performance. Handel and Haydn both seem to be strengths for him. I suppose I will have to revisit his "Sturm und Drang" Haydn recordings, which I've heard in the past and dismissed.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> I like your description of the Partitas. I'm in the market for a recording of the set on a harpsichord as I've got plenty on modern piano, but that sounds like it may or may not be up my alley.


It's here, so you can find out for yourself








flamencosketches said:


> What's a recording that you'd say is the opposite of that?


I think you should go straight to the leading edge, buy Rubsam's new harpsichord recording (which I haven't heard because I'm too stingy to buy it) and report back.

If not, at the polar opposite extreme from Trevor Pinnock, try Blandine Verlet (Philips more consistently successful than Astree but both not without high points of interest) or Richard Egarr or maybe Martin Gester.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> It's here, so you can find out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't had much love for Rübsam in the past. His Goldbergs bored me to tears. But given he seems to adopt a different approach with every new CD, it may be worth checking out the new one. If not, Egarr sounds interesting. Never heard of Verlet or Gester. Anyway I will check out this Pinnock Bach partitas thing


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> he seems to adopt a different approach with every new CD, it may be worth checking out the new one.


I don't agree with that, in fact one of the reasons I haven't bought the new partitas is that I can kind of imagine what they're going to be like. But I will buy them -- it's just that I've not been listening to this sort of music seriously for a few months now.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Actually, I do like what I'm hearing. It sounds quite elegant (despite the brusque tone of the instrument) but I wouldn't say that it's completely absent of all drama or rhetoric.

Are these two releases one and the same recording?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> I don't agree with that, in fact one of the reasons I haven't bought the new partitas is that I can kind of imagine what they're going to be like. But I will buy them -- it's just that I've not been listening to this sort of music seriously for a few months now.


Even still, you must admit that he's completely reinvented his interpretive stance at least two or three times now in his career, no?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Even still, you must admit that he's completely reinvented his interpretive stance at least two or three times now in his career, no?


That's true, yes, or rather at least twice. I did listen to one of his piano French Suites a few days ago and I thought it was fabulous, I've not heard the French Suites harpsichord recording but I wonder how it could be more satisfying than the piano one.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Actually, I do like what I'm hearing. It sounds quite elegant (despite the brusque tone of the instrument) but I wouldn't say that it's completely absent of all drama or rhetoric.
> 
> Are these two releases one and the same recording?


I think so, there's an earlier partitas CD in Philips I think, years since I've heard it but I have a memory of fast and not much deviation from the basic pulse, not my cup of tea.

The harpsichord doesn't sound brusk on the recording, it's well captured I think, and it's got a good tight bass.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I don't agree with that, in fact one of the reasons I haven't bought the new partitas is that I can kind of imagine what they're going to be like. But I will buy them -- it's just that I've not been listening to this sort of music seriously for a few months now.


Rübsam's new partitas are very much how I imagined. Relatively slow and light. But surprisingly for Rübsam relatively restrained as to rubato. His new French suites stand this kind of treatement better than the partitas. Actually I think his French suites are up to the best existing recordings.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I think Trevor Pinnock as a harpsichordist and as director of The English Concert is excellent. But I don’t own a single one of his CDs. Why? Two reasons. First, I listen to him enough on the radio (I listen to the radio quite a lot). The curators love him and he is usually their first choice for any piece of Baroque music he’s recorded. Second, among harpsichordists (I am a big fan of harpsichord music), there are other artists I find more simpatico, to wit, Leonhardt, van Asperen, Koopman, Vinikour, and Egarr. That’s not to disparage Pinnock, just personal taste.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Pinnock. As a harpsichord player, he always plays with gusto and elan, as if he's truly enjoying himself. I find Leonhardt, van Asperen, Koopman a bit foursquare in comparison, although I enjoy Egarr's playing very much. As for his conducting, Pinnock's recording of the Corelli Concerti Grossi are the best I know. His Hadyn is excellent: not only the Lord Nelson Mass, but the Theresa Mass and the Stabat Mater also. While there are other individual recordings of his Bach and Handel I prefer, the collections as a whole are pretty well unbeatable. His Messiah is a go to recording. What I like best is that it's a traditional version on HIP, not an attempt to recreate a particular historic performance by Handel.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fredrikalansson said:


> I'm a big fan of Pinnock. As a harpsichord player, he always plays with gusto and elan, as if he's truly enjoying himself. I find Leonhardt, van Asperen, Koopman a bit foursquare in comparison, although I enjoy Egarr's playing very much. As for his conducting, Pinnock's recording of the Corelli Concerti Grossi are the best I know. His Hadyn is excellent: not only the Lord Nelson Mass, but the Theresa Mass and the Stabat Mater also. While there are other individual recordings of his Bach and Handel I prefer, the collections as a whole are pretty well unbeatable. His Messiah is a go to recording. What I like best is that it's a traditional version on HIP, not an attempt to recreate a particular historic performance by Handel.


Very interesting you say that, just yesterday I bought both his Corelli op.6 and Haydn Theresa Mass after seeing them at a local bookstore


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

I hope you enjoy them. The Corelli is life-enhancing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

His Mozart and Haydn were generally excellent - I like nearly everything he did with them a lot (and there aren't many conductors I would say that about). But I have been less taken by his Baroque playing and conducting. OK, he is better than Gardiner (who I would never choose if there was an alternative!) but it all sounds a little automatic to me: usually fast and generally soulless. So, I dislike his Brandenbergs (both sets) and much of his Handel and have not been very taken by his harpsichord records despite his often having chosen a very good sounding instrument. Still, I like his Mozart and Haydn so much that I really do wish he would do more.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Firstly, I am in high umbrage (or perhaps dudgeon) at hearing the 1982 recordings with the English Concert called "the old ones;" why, I just picked them up yesterday - that's when 1982 was, right? Secondly, I have said it before and still maintain that Pinnock went down to the crossroads at midnight and made a deal with the devil for the transition back from the harpsichord solo to tutti in the first movement of the 5th Brandenburg. There has never been an instant like it, and never will be. I pray for his immortal soul, but I fear that, once you've gone Faust, you're eternally lost. Then again, that's only what Christopher Marlowe thinks; Goethe and Mahler overrule him. Long live Pinnock!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> Firstly, I am in high umbrage (or perhaps dudgeon) at hearing the 1982 recordings with the English Concert called "the old ones;" why, I just picked them up yesterday - that's when 1982 was, right? Secondly, I have said it before and still maintain that Pinnock went down to the crossroads at midnight and made a deal with the devil for the transition back from the harpsichord solo to tutti in the first movement of the 5th Brandenburg. There has never been an instant like it, and never will be. I pray for his immortal soul, but I fear that, once you've gone Faust, you're eternally lost. Then again, that's only what Christopher Marlowe thinks; Goethe and Mahler overrule him. Long live Pinnock!


Nice! I need to track that down! I only have disc 1 from the "old" Archiv recordings of the Brandenburgs, which I do like.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Simplicissimus said:


> I think Trevor Pinnock as a harpsichordist and as director of The English Concert is excellent. But I don't own a single one of his CDs. Why? Two reasons. First, I listen to him enough on the radio (I listen to the radio quite a lot). The curators love him and he is usually their first choice for any piece of Baroque music he's recorded. Second, among harpsichordists (I am a big fan of harpsichord music), there are other artists I find more simpatico, to wit, Leonhardt, van Asperen, Koopman, Vinikour, and Egarr. That's not to disparage Pinnock, just personal taste.


Which radio station(s) do you listen to?


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> Which radio station(s) do you listen to?


WFMT-Chicago, 98.7 FM. Streamed at home, radio in the car. It's my local station that I've listened to all my life.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Melvin said:


> You mean these 1982 recordings?
> View attachment 95510
> View attachment 95511
> 
> ...


Kudos to Pinnock!! 

I bought these two CDs this week. Right now I'm listening to it. I am very fond of this recording. An excellent performance and recording. What struck me was the remarkably good harpsichord playing. While listening I thought: I would like to hear his Bach harpsichord concertos. I see that they exist and are recommended here as well.

The name Pinnock is very well known of course but I did not know any recordings of him. This tastes like more. I texted a friend and he recommended Pinnock's recording of The Messiah.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Pinnock very recently recorded both books of the _Well-Tempered Clavier_ for Deutsche Grammophon (not Archiv, but the main yellow label). He's still a great harpsichordist and his instrument is nice and warm-sounding, not shrill at all, but warm enough that I could listen to both books straight through in one day this spring. I liked his _Goldberg Variations_ also but lamented the repeats that he cut in order to fit it onto an LP.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Typing the name "Trevor Pinnock" into my Discogs database (currently listing over 7200 titles on both CD and vinyl) produced a few over a dozen hits, not too many in comparison to other artists in my collection. But a review of those discs includes quite a few "classics" including many of the works mentioned previously in this thread, stuff like the Bach _Brandenburgs_, the Handel _Messiah_ and _Water Music_, a lot of Vivaldi including a great _Four Seasons_, and a disc of 8 symphonies by Boyce. Much of this featured the conductor Pinnock, though he often mans the harpsichord portion of the continuo in several of the recordings.

But for one who seeks solo harpsichord music under the hands and fingers of a master, I found this in the collection:



















I have other sets of the Scarlatti sonatas, including the complete box sets featuring Scott Ross and Pieter-Jan Belder, but these Pinnock recordings will stack up favorably to any of the others. I'm glad they are in my collection, ready to hear at slightest whim.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Pinnock's Haydn "Sturm and Drang" symphonies hold up very well and might be my first recommendation (even if I prefer some more daring interpretations for a few, such as Solomons'), also because available as a cheap set.
I also treasure two (?) harpsichord anthologies from the 1970s (thus only LP length...) one with Elizabethan music and a mixed one with Handel and other 18th century music from the Victoria and Albert Museum on different instruments of that collection. The bunch of Handel suites from the 1733 set on DG/Archiv is also first rate.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You've whetted my appetite for those Haydn symphonies. I'm going to listen to the "Lamentatione" and "La Passione" later, and probably one or two more while I'm at it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi Concertos. 💯


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I became interested in classical music in the late 80s and after my first obsession with Mozart I began buying Baroque recordings. Some of my favorites where Pinnock's with the English Concert. I had the Brandenburgs, The Water Music, and Vivaldi's concertos for various instruments. They were and remain among the greats in my heart.

P.S. Also Corelli Op. 6


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Pinnock's Bach harpsichord concertos were superbly done in my opinion.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

It's been a while now and I've discovered that I have several recordings of Pinnock in my record collection. Vinyl records that I enjoyed but hadn't realized were Pinnock recordings. Recently I have been buying all his recordings when I come across them. His name is a guarantee of quality. What strikes me is that it is played so naturally. Never too slow or too fast. No ego, just music. The recordings of some HIP conductors of his generation are too exaggerated and therefore now outdated. Pinnock's definitely not. They are timelessly beautiful.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've got a couple of recordings because they came in big box sets, but I haven't bought any specific ones on purpose & won't be doing it, rather avoid them, having heard a lot.


This just to complete the picture a bit on the thread - that not everyone will necessarily like his recordings.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Pinnock is is one of the greats!!


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

joen_cph said:


> I've got a couple of recordings because they came in big box sets, but I haven't bought any specific ones on purpose & won't be doing it, rather avoid them, having heard a lot.
> 
> 
> This just to complete the picture a bit on the thread - that not everyone will necessarily like his recordings.


What makes you dislike Pinnock enough to avoid his recordings?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Monsalvat said:


> What makes you dislike Pinnock enough to avoid his recordings?


For HIP-recordings, it just has to be a different way of playing the music, for me. I find him too machine-like, often too rushed, with an unemotional same-ness, and the ensembles tend to be too small. I just re-listened to his "_The 4 Seasons_" on DG-Archiv and this confirmed me in my taste. Other listening in the past few weeks includes the Händel Organ Concertos/DG-Archiv, Händel Coronation Anthems /DG-Archiv, and Haydn Trumpet+Oboe+Harpsichord concertos on DG/archiv (which has a sense of humour, but becomes toy-music, still it's one of his more interesting recordings). I even prefer Hogwood to him.

I'm sure his fans hear his performances differently. Obviously, he has a lot of them, and that's just fine. He was one of the first really big names in HIP, being marketed a lot by DG archiv as sensational and pioneering, and later by other labels. And for some, his recordings were even the introduction to a lot of music (where I am from an older generation), making his stuff like 'an old, acquainted friend' for many listeners.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> For HIP-recordings, it just has to be a different way of playing the music, for me.


Like Pieter-Jan Belder and many others he (Pinnock) doesn't let his own person shine too much through in the music making. For many listeners this may be a sympathetic trait. I, for one, enjoy the spectrum of the many different approaches to baroque music including the "classical restraint" of Pinnock as well as the approach of his most prominent pupil, the extrovert and passionate Lars Ulrik Mortensen.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

I recently attended a HIP of Bach's Weinachts Oratorio. Many opening choruses were too fast. That is the problem of many HIPs. They want to be innovative and it is becoming faster and more extreme in dynamics. Nice to listen to for a while but eventually it's tiring to listen to.

Many of Harnoncourt's early HIP recordings are also dated. I don't have that with Pinnock's recordings. I find them timeless.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

My strongest memory of Pinnock is seeing him lead the band in a production of Le Bourgeois gentilhomme. He just keem across as such an affable chap, big smile on his face as he was playing the keyboard, relishing setting the pulse for the other instrumentalists, clearly thoroughly enjoying the play when the musicians had nothing to do. I believe he has a really fine garden.

I listened to his WTC II recently, I thought it was a straightforward middle of the road performance, not unpleasant, on the contrary, rather stylish and elegant -- like the performer in fact. But not for me.


----------

